# New tank setup and need some advice



## dudemac (Jun 25, 2006)

Howdy all, i am a new poster and of course have a question.

I have 2 current systems that i have had running for almost 7 years.
25 gallon eclipse 2 and a 37 gallon eclipse 3.

I am finally looking at moving to one take with my 4 fish. Yes 4, 1 texas chiclid, 1 oscar (both about 9-10 inches (in seperate tanks)), 2 very large suckers 10 inches.

I am looking at getting a 150 gallon tank, my question is which filter?

I was looking at the Magnum 350 pro ( i know there would be a need for an extra unit or additonal system) or the API XP3, but really do not know alot about either one. I am open to another brand but would like to stay in the 100-120 price range.

I am looking for simple to operate and maintain. I would like to make it easy to chage media without having to change all the time.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi dudemac. It's good to have you on the board. I'll share with you my experiences with canister filters and hopefully steer you in the direction of what's right for you. Whatever kind you get, you'll need 2 of them for that size tank.

Fluval 404:
Pros - 4 media baskets instead of 3. Pushes a good flow rate. 
Cons - Priming can be a pain with their little priming plunger. The ribbed hosing is more trouble than it's worth and basically has to be replaced. Maintenance takes a very long time.

Magnum 350:
Pros - Easy as pie maintenance. 
Cons - Flow rate seems lower than comparable models. Little room for media (there's basically one small container that a sleeve wraps around. If you want a good amount of bio-filtration, you really have to buy the bio-wheel attachments). Filter sleeves can get expensive. Often has air pockets that have to be worked out.

Rena Filstar XP3:
Pros - Easy to hook up. 3 media baskets gives reasonable customization possibilities. Flow rate is pretty good. Quick disconnect works very well on this filter (not much water spillage). Spraybar included for creating flow in larger volumes of water or cutting down strong currents. Priming is a snap. Maintenance is not too hard.
Cons - The light blue intake tube is pretty goofy. Air pockets are sometimes, but very rarely, a problem in the canister.

It's probably obvious from what I've written that I prefer the XP3, but these are actual experiences with each of the different types of filters. I hope that helps.


----------



## dudemac (Jun 25, 2006)

If i got the magnum i was going to go for the pro deluxe version that comes with the bio wheel option.

I noticed on the magnum that it is up to 100 gallons and the XP3 is up to 175 gallons. But both seem to have a 350 gph flow rate, what makes thier gallons rates so differant?

Would i need 2 systems if I go with the XP3 since its for a 175 gallon? What are the effects of not having a second system?

For a second system if needed, i noticed the magnum could be used in multiples, does this mean daisy chain or each thier own?

Thanks for the info, i have been trolling around the boards reading up on tons of stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

As to the rating of the different canisters, it seems like they pretty much say whatever they want so that you'll buy their filter. A flow rate of 350 gph means that in ideal conditions with no tubing (which isn't possible), the filter could move 350 gph. When you take into account your filter will have media, the media will not ever be completely clean, you are going to need to several feet of tubing to get it into and out of your tank, you're going to be dealing with a much lower flow rate. You are also going to have some pretty dirty fish in there, which also works against the size tank for which the manufacturer is recommending its filter.

I'm not really smart and I don't concern myself with a lot of little details, so I can't give you all the reasons you need more than one filter on your aquarium. I know your water quality and water clarity will suffer, but I don't know down to every last reason exactly what is causing that. 

What I can tell you is this. Those people who _are_ smart and _do_ concern themselves with every last tiny detail of their tank all use more than one filter on a tank of your size. In fact, two friends of mine each have a planted 125 gallon tank with a much smaller bio-load than you will have and they each run 2 XP3s on their aquariums.

I'm a firm believer in trying things out for yourself. I've done that from everything from temperature to equipment to stocking of the aquarium. As long as a person is willing to keep a vigilant eye and react immediately, I see no problem with doing that. What I find out 90% of the time is that what experienced aquarists say about fish-keeping is true and necessary. But give it a try with one filter if you'd like. Just keep a close eye on water quality and be ready to move on it if it isn't working. 

I'm glad you're doing your research on this. It will pay off for you, whichever route you decide to take.


----------



## dudemac (Jun 25, 2006)

excellent advice, thanks very much. 

Hopefully it will turn out well in the end. I am hoping ot get the fish to grow another 3 inches are so in the new tank.


----------



## railinsp (Jun 14, 2006)

I have had the xp3 now for 3 years with gold fish now changed over to trops. have had no problems. Easy to clean not noisy, does a great job on my 46 gal tank. I did have a ac 300 on my tank at the same time but when i went to trops I put a uv on my tank which sure has cleared my tank. I took off the ac300 filter but keeping an eye on the water


----------



## dudemac (Jun 25, 2006)

Thought everyone who gave advice would like to know,

Going with the Xp3 and a 150 gallon tank, and one hell of a stand. 

If anyone wants to see pics of the stand in case you are worried how much weight it will hold 

thanks again for the advice


----------

